# New to Rafting: "Wet Run" Prep on Flat Water?



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Absolutely do some lake rowing and get as comfortable as you can rowing forward and backward and turning as much as you can. Fortunately you can have a more experienced rower take over in the more challenging rapids on the Green. Hate to have you lose your boat on the maiden voyage.

I also recommend you get the book, The Complete Whitewater Rafter, and read it.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome to the clan of RiverScum. 

Absolutely do a setup. Unless you fill coolers and boxes it won't be to the weight you will have but get everyone loaded on and figure out where all the dry bags go and ….what do you we do with this pile of pads ……how did we possibly use all the straps….good God where will that fit in….honey we have to leave one of the kids at home….a three minute oar changeout will not do…..Do we really need five water bottles in the bottom of the boat….how did the bow line get tangled up like that….then get everyone settled in……...And…….Dad I am hungry can I get a snack?

Not without undoing 59 straps Son. You will have to wait. 

Best of luck and welcome to the Buzz. Boating with my family is one of the best things we do.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

It can't hurt but that said, never waste the opportunity to jump in willy nilly. Some of the most enjoyable experiences of my life have been to jump in willy nilly.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd say you ABSOLUTELY should do a dry (wet) run. In fact, I think it would be wise to do a day float on moving water. A Lodore trip is a commitment- once you are in the canyon, you're coming out the other end- period. Discovering something at that point is going to impact everyone's experience. You don't want to be "that guy". Do your work now- enjoy that epic experience to its fullest as a result.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

